# scamp size



## T.C. (Jan 17, 2008)

Got stopped by FWC yesterday. Everything fine until they checked our scamp. We had three, the man measured them and wrote a warning because it was undersized. According to him it is supposed to be 16" to the fork, but according to FWC rules it is 16" overall. Warning can be overlooked but the FWC took the fish. Scamp are great table fare and a little hard to come by. Someone needs to educate either the officers or the writers of the new rules pamplet and give me my fish back.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

rules are made to be broken, by those in charge anyway.Last scamp i caught i measured overall. according to last rule book it was 16


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

You got robbed, I would write a letter or email to FWC and tell them they need to train their officers on the actual laws, if they are going to try and enforce it.


----------



## fmitchell (Oct 19, 2007)

*4th of July*

Not what the foundes wanted = period. They take an inch leterially


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

I always carry a current copy of the regulations with me just in case. I've never met a FWC officer that didn't roll with the rule book. I would hate to think he did it just to get dinner.


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

scamp dont even have a forked tail


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Not surprised......


----------



## BigSlick (Jun 13, 2010)

i had a fwc officer try to tell me that my black(mangrove,grey)snapper was a cubera. I don't think Ive ever seen a cubera snapper in pensacola


----------



## Luck E Strike (Oct 3, 2007)

scamps have always been measured inside the fork,got checked today coming inside the pass,checked a few of our scamps,16" inside the fork.be careful not to mistake a juvie gag for a scamp,gag has a straight tail,scamp has a forked tail and a yellow mouth.


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Scamp are measured total length, not fork:

http://myfwc.com/media/1451156/SW_Chart_2011.pdf 

And here's how they are measured:

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/fish-measurement#total


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Scamp are measured total length and you can squeeze the tail together just like snapper and gag when open. There are Cubera in Pensacola.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Federal regs state that caudal filaments don't count when measuring the total length of a fish, haven't looked at state regulations.

Its a shame that fishing has gotten so complicated, we are losing our freedom one regulation at a time.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

RMS, do you know where thats printed. Been looking for it but only found this.
Measured as total length. Total length is the straight line distance from the most forward part of
the head with the
mouth closed to the farthest tip of the tail with the tail compressed or squeezed together while​the fish is lying on its side
Tried to copy the symbols but program wouldn't recognize


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

What an idiot, I'd make a call to who ever his boss is and have a word with them.


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

Please do us all a favor and report what has happened to his superior as nicely as you can so that he can be educated.Ive had several simular incidents with georgia dnr and fwc over the years and my knowledge of the rules in question have always won out.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

lastcast said:


> RMS, do you know where thats printed. Been looking for it but only found this.
> Measured as total length. Total length is the straight line distance from the most forward part of
> the head with the
> mouth closed to the farthest tip of the tail with the tail compressed or squeezed together while​
> ...


 
http://www.gulfcouncil.org/Beta/GMFMCWeb/downloads/Recreational Brochure 5-31-11.pdf

Page 10 of the pdf file, page 15 of the brochure under "Measurement guidelines"- "Total Length". 

I remember seeing an illustration a while back that showed that scamp are to be measured to the center of the tail, but I don't remember exactly where or who published it. It could have been something produced in years past.

I'm not taking sides on what is the best way, I'm just relaying info I recall related to the topic.

Again, its unfortunate this stuff has to be so hard to keep up with. We just want to enjoy catching some fish without "running the gauntlet" every time we come back through the pass.

We were stopped saturday afternoon in our 22' cc, by FWC, and they checked EVERYTHING including flare dates and whether we had a vent tool. Kinda felt like they were trying really hard to raise some revenue. 

They had several FWC boats lined up waiting as we came through the pass, and let several 40' class sportfishers pass in front of us without stopping them.

Guess I need a bigger boat!


----------



## T.C. (Jan 17, 2008)

*juvie gag*

Luckie strike, if I had caught a juvie gag I believe I would gotten and deserved a ticket. If the officer could not tell the difference then that is a new problem altogether. The new rule posted on the internet is measured overall, I just said that the officers need to be educated before they start writing tickets or they should at least carry an up to date set of regulations with them, since someone seems to changew them at a moments whim


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

Guys, this link shows with pictures how they are to be measured: http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/fish-measurement#total 

I've laminated this page along with current regulations and put them in a book. Not that there can't still be a conflict but I'm well prepared should there be a question.

There's also a link at the bottom of the above page with questions and answers which addresses filaments.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Scamp have always been and still are measured by total length. It's a shame that recreational fishermen have to educate our law enforcement.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

MOST of the fwc guys don't have a clue about fish ID. Got stopped comming in destin from a dive trip and here's how it went:
FWC boat boarded us while we were being waked and banged up side of boat. One Officer boarded us, and we opened the box. Fish on top were several ARS... officer, "WE GOT RED SNAPPER HERE!!" Us, "They've been open for two weeks." Officer, "Oh, O.K." Next fish were red grouper. Officer, "Oh, those are some nice snappers there." Us, "Yeah, except they're grouper." Then, a few species later, he noticed the shovel nose lobster. "What the hell are these?!?" he asked as he picked them up with his finger tips, and heald them up for the other officer. He said " those are lobster." The other says, excitedly "Those are out of season, I know." We informed that theer's two different types of lobster, and it took the other officer to confirm it, to calm this guy down. All this went on, in the channel, while rental jet-skis went by on plane through the no wake. I have little use for the fwc, I've been harrassed by them for such B.S., and have tried to get them to do something worthwhile, instead of bothering fishermen, who mostly follow the rules. All the while, they cruise around in $175,000+ boats, burning 100's of gallons a day, to stop a few bad apples from killing a couple too many Snapper.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

You were robbed...I would report him NOW!!! I had an issue in 2008 and went to Capt. Mary Sumner. She heard my case listened to pro fish id experts and as a result ALL fwc officers (statewide) were schooled on snowie vs warsaw fish ID. Go over that peckerhead's head. I would ask for repayment of loss value!!! If there is no record of the fish being taken go after his job!!! That is why i DO NOT fish from Florida waters anymore, Idiots that think they can do crap like that! No your stuff...let them try to screw you and nail their but! If the guy that messed with me was still employed with the FWC I would have guessed he was the criminal that robbed you but my guy is no longer in the employ of the FWC last I heard...lol


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*scamp*

i keep a current rule page printed off my lap top -laminated on my boat. the date prints with it .... takes two mins keep it w my registration. I got stopped every day i went out- monday i just drove up to them , i didnt wait.


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Wow...


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Ozeanjager said:


> monday i just drove up to them , i didnt wait.


:thumbup:


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Scamp are total length. They don't even have a fork. If you do not report this I will! We have had more issues this year than ever before in our area with the FWC. It seems that we have some new officers on board that are unqualified for their position.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Fwc*

if they keep this up they will close Destin and p-cola pass why go out of them knowing you will be checked from stem to stern every single time. I fished out of the keys for two weeks this year never got checked or even saw a FWC officer checking anyone. I have been checked 12 times this year out of Destin and i have only been fishing 7 times this year out of Destin. I have never had a ticket warning or otherwise from the FWC. The officer are always friendly but they are being alittle over agressive.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

billin said:


> I have never had a ticket warning or otherwise from the FWC. The officer are always friendly but they are being alittle over agressive.


I got stopped a few weeks ago and the FWC wanted to see our Red snapper. I told him we didn't have any, all we had was Dolphin and Wahoo. We opened the fish box, he saw the Wahoo and said "never mind, have a nice day." I think they are just out to enforce the bottom fishing rules since they are pretty confusing at times.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

billin said:


> if they keep this up they will close Destin and p-cola pass why go out of them knowing you will be checked from stem to stern every single time. I fished out of the keys for two weeks this year never got checked or even saw a FWC officer checking anyone. I have been checked 12 times this year out of Destin and i have only been fishing 7 times this year out of Destin. I have never had a ticket warning or otherwise from the FWC. The officer are always friendly but they are being alittle over agressive.


Ditto on this, never have ever been stopped in the keys.


----------



## captjimV.A.S (Jun 2, 2008)

*look*



BigSlick said:


> i had a fwc officer try to tell me that my black(mangrove,grey)snapper was a cubera. I don't think Ive ever seen a cubera snapper in pensacola


 Look on the wall at outcast bait and tackle and you will see one A REAL BIG ONE.....


----------

